# الميكاترونكس غير مهم في الوطن العربي



## الميكاترونكسي (5 يناير 2007)

يا اخوة اكتشفت بعد دراسة كبيرة ان عدد موظفين الميكاترونكس قليل جدا بالمقارنة مع الهندسات الاخرى وان اصحاب المصانع و الشركات لا يميلون الى اختيار هذا التخصص


----------



## م / حسـام (5 يناير 2007)

*مش خبرية*

الله يبشرك بالخير ياسيدي 

عموما اذا ماوسعتنا عروبتنا بيشيلنا عالمنـا ، وإذا عالمنا مااخدنـا ف الله كريــم بيتولا عبيدو 

ولعل وعسـا من هون لحد مااخلص دراسه يكونو بحاجه لنـا :14:


----------



## robotic_iraq (5 يناير 2007)

ماذا تقول يا اخي مهندس المياكترونكس يدخل في اغلب الاختصاصات ويبدع فيها لما له من خليط مثمر من التطبيقات المتنوعة


----------



## م. علاء (8 يناير 2007)

*لماذا النظرة التشائمية*

يا أخي الدراسة ليست للمال فقط
الدراسة لتهذيب النفس و تطوير العقل و رفع الفكر و إن درست الميكاترونيكس فإنها من اعمق الهندسات و اشملها و ان لم تجدها مطلوبة بالاسم التي هي عليه فإنها مطلوبة بأسماء أخرى و مجالات أدق ،مهندس الميكاترونيكس قادر على التبلور معها و التعامل معها بشكل أفضل لسعة العلم و المقدرة على ربط الأمور و عدم حصر الأمر بمجال واحد فقط . و الله يوفقكم.


----------



## القائد البارع (10 يناير 2007)

أوفقك الرأي مهندس علاء.

متى سندبع إذا كان الهدف من دراستنا وجهدنا وتعبنا هو المال.
تقبلوا مروري وشكرا 
أبو عبد الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 يناير 2007)

*المال وسيلة أم غاية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أرحب بجميع الأعضاء الكرام أولاً كما يسعدني تفانيهم في وضع آرائهم والتي تقدم وجهات نظرهم المختلف قد يتفق بعضها وقد يختلف البعض الآخر وهذا بحد ذاته أولى خطوات التفعيل.
قد يختلف الهدف الذي يتبعه كل إنسان في منهج حياته, فالبعض يبحث عن المال والبعض الآخر يبحث عن تحقيق الذات والتي منها يأتي المال, المال ما هو إلا وسيلة تشبع بها إحتياجات الإنسان المختلفة, ولكن السعي ورائه هو أسوء صورة قد يصل إليها الإنسان المسلم, فالغاية من العمل ليس المال وحده وإنما تحقيق الصورة المميزة للإنسان المسلم المجتهد المتقن لعمله, والتي منها يحقق المال بمعدلات أكبر مما كان ليحصل عليها نتيجة سعيه في نفس العمل وراء المال.
أعتذر على الإطالة
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 يناير 2007)

الميكاترونكسي قال:


> يا اخوة اكتشفت بعد دراسة كبيرة ان عدد موظفين الميكاترونكس قليل جدا بالمقارنة مع الهندسات الاخرى وان اصحاب المصانع و الشركات لا يميلون الى اختيار هذا التخصص


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم, كما ذكرنا من قبل وضع الوطن العربي تجاه التقدم, ولكن ليس كل ما قلته دقيق
هنالك نوعان من المصانع والشركات
1- الشركات الكبيرة والمصانع المتقدمة ذات السمعة الطيبة
2- الشركات الصغيرة والمصانع التقليدية
كلاً من الشركات الصغيرة والمصانع التقليدية لا ترغب بمهندس قد يكون مرتبه أضعاف المهندسين الآخرين, حيث إلى حد ما المهمات الهندسية صغيرة وغير متقدمة بالشكل الذي يتطلب مهندس ميكاترونكس.
بينما في الشركات الكبرى والمصانع والتي يعتبر التصميم الهندسي الشامل له تحديات مستقبلية بالنسبة لهم, فهم في حاجة لهذا المهندس, حيث يعتقدون أن هذا المجال هو الأكثر والأسرع من أجل التقدم لهم, وهذا ما حدث بالنسبة لشركات السيارات الكبرى وهم مرسيدس وبي إم دبليو, حيث قام مهندسي الميكاترونكس بعمل أكبر طفرة في عالم الصمامات وعمليات تحديد نسب الوقود للهواء لغرف الإحتراق بنظام الـــ Fuzzy وغيرها الكثير.
الميكاترونكس هي هندسة الطفرات وليس أي مجال هندسي عادي, لذلك عند إختيار الشركات يجب أن تبحث في شركات لها إتصال بهذا المجال وليس مصانع تطالب بالمهندس التقليدي.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (11 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ان هذا غير صحيح على الاطلاق بدليل الزيادة الكبيرة جدا في عدد كليات الهندسة على مستوى العالم العربي التي افتتحت اقسام للميكاترونكس و راجع ايضا اعلانات الوظائف الهندسية المطلوبة للمصانع الكبيرة


----------



## beso85 (13 يناير 2007)

انا بالنسبة الي حتى لو ما الها شغل المهم اني مبسوط بالتخصص كثير و كويس انو هاد التخصص
انا كنت هندسة حاسوب و حولت على هاد التخصص مع انو راح علي مواد كثير 
و بالنسبة للشغل بدبر


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 يناير 2007)

و أنا ايضا تخصص هندسة انتاج و اعمل في هذا المجال منذ 6 سنوات


----------



## جميل وصفي (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أنا أوافق الرأي القائل بأن الميكاترونكس تخصص غير ناجح في الوطن العربي لأن مثله بحاجة إلى بيئة صناعية ضخمة لايتوافر مثلها في الوطن الغالي بعد ولأن بعض النفابات الهندسية وفي عدة مواقع سحبة عضوية هذا التخصص ولمرات عديدة وحدث هذا في بعض أفضل الدول الصناعية مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . وقدكنت في هذا التخصص وبعد دراسة مستفيضة حولته إلى الهندسة المدنية .:67:


----------



## MUSLIM125 (19 يناير 2007)

أنا أنصح أخوانى بأن يتوكلوا على الله,ويعملوا اللى عليهم ,وأنصحهم بأن يدرسوا ميكروكونتروللر أو بى ال سى لأن بعون الله هذا ممكن يكون عامل قوى لحصولهم على وظيفة


----------



## MUSLIM125 (19 يناير 2007)

وللأخ اللى حول مدنى .......
طاب ربنا يكرمك,تلاقيك دلوقتى فى وسط الطوب والزلط والفواعلية
أحب أبشرك ,أغلب المقاولين بقوا يعملوا عماير من غير مهندسين,أنا شخصيا سمعت قصة أنى فى أمين شرطة عندنا فى مصر بنى عمارة وهوة اللى عمل التصميم بتاعها على الورق؟!!!!!!


----------



## MUSLIM125 (19 يناير 2007)

وياريت متجيلناش المرة الجاية و تقوللنا أنا حولت من قسم مدنى وفتحت محل عصيرقصب


----------



## جميل وصفي (19 يناير 2007)

إلى السيد muslim125 :ـ
الأيام بيننا والحرب سجال و غدا يحصد المزارع ما زرع وسنرى أعملت أم لم تعمل وأصلا ماهو عملك الآن وإن لم يكن المال هو مبغاتنا من ما ندرس فلم لاندرس تخصص نظري كالفيزيا مثلا بدلا من التخصصات التطبيقية كالهندسة .


----------



## MUSLIM125 (19 يناير 2007)

يا بشمهندس جميل أنا كنت بمزح معك والله ,وأنا مأخذتش الموضوع جد
لكن الكلام ده من شأنه انه يحبطنا وظهر على أسلوبك بعض الشماتة فلا تظهر الشماته لأخيك فيعافيه الله ويبتليك وأنا أرجو لك التوفيق فى القسم اللى انت فيه,وبالنسبة لموضوع المال مش صحيح مية فى المية نحن طبعا ننظر للمال كشىء أساسى ,ولكن ليس كل شىء,على سبيل المثال لو كان المال كل شىء عندى لكنت أرغمت نفسى ودخلت قسم ميكانيكا قوى ولكنى صراحة لا أحب هذا القسم
وأنا استخرت الله قبل أن أدخل هذا القسم وخيرا والحمدلله
وعلى ما أعتقد ممكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس أن يتخصص فى مجال Safety Engineer
وهو صاحب أعلى راتب فى المهندسين هو وال Cost Engineer
وكذلك يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس أن يتعامل مع الأنظمة الميكانيكية والاليكترونية حتى أنه فى بعض الحالات يمكن بالفعل الاستغناء عن مهندس ميكانيكا وآخر كهرباء فى بعض الأماكن بواحد ميكاترونكس

والله المستعان


----------



## mido_2010 (21 يناير 2007)

لو الاقسام كلها اتمسحت وما فيش غير المدني مش هدخله خالص

والميكاترونيكس هية المستقبل


----------

